# Hi, need help with lenovo t60 wifi [resolved]

## Suktas_

When I try to start ipw3945 daeomon, i get this (also when modprobing the module). Tried to rebuild kernel reinstall wifi software, nothing got better...

```
 * Starting ipw3945d ...

2007-04-12 20:40:22: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid'                                 [ !! ]

```

Can anyone help me? Thank you in advance!Last edited by Suktas_ on Thu Apr 19, 2007 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ce110ut

can you post the output of dmesg after you see that error?

----------

## Suktas_

```

ieee80211_crypt: unregistered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.0dmpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

```

----------

## ce110ut

hmm, well based on that, it's not a driver thing.  Are you able to run the daemon by itself?  what errors do you get?

----------

## Suktas_

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

2007-04-13 17:31:51: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid'             
```

This is what i get...

----------

## ce110ut

I meant more if you ran the daemon yourself, and not thru an init script.

----------

## Suktas_

```
~ # ipw3945d 

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:03:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 6899.  Exiting.

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## DirtyHairy

I remember getting the same error on my T60; it was(don't quite remember) either a problem with /var/run/ipw3945d not existing or a permission problem. Make sure that the directory exists and that the permissions are something like this

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 ipw3945d root 4,0K 13. Apr 15:25 /var/run/ipw3945d/
```

This should fix it...

----------

## Suktas_

It exists and the permissions seems ok...

```
drwxr-xr-x 2 ipw3945d root    4096 Apr 12 21:24 ipw3945d
```

----------

## ce110ut

could it be that your init script has been upgraded?  try running etc-update.

----------

## Suktas_

```
 etc-update 

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

```

----------

## ce110ut

one last try - try removing that the pid file and restarting the service.

```

 # rm /var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid

 # /etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart

```

if that doesn't work for you, you can file a bug with that package and then just run the command yourself, until it is resolved.

----------

## Suktas_

```
rm /var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid 

rm: cannot remove `/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid': No such file or directory

```

```
/etc/init.d/ipw3945d restart 

 * Starting ipw3945d ...

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:03:00.0

2007-04-13 18:48:38: ERROR: Unable to create pid file '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid'
```

shit happens...

----------

## andyandrews35

there is a net-wireless/ipw3945 package that can be emerged (or unmerged if it doesn't work)

you could merge that in and then modprobe the module (probably named ipw3945)  I do this for ipw2200

----------

## rubia126

hi

well i will sugesst u to go for www.infolocktech.com may be they solved ur problem as they did mine 

good luck

bye

----------

## Suktas_

Solved the problem. In ipw3945 config file, added args:

```

--pid-file=/tmp/ipw3945.pid

```

Strange thing - it is not removed when the I want to restart ipw3945d. I have manually do it.

----------

## ce110ut

please edit subject to resolved (if indeed resolved).

----------

## Ant

 *Suktas_ wrote:*   

> Solved the problem. In ipw3945 config file, added args:
> 
> ```
> 
> --pid-file=/tmp/ipw3945.pid
> ...

 

Nice find. I've have the same issue for ages and this fixes it. In my case I changed the /etc/init.d/ipw3945d file so that PID=/tmp/ipw3945d.pid (it's always the simple things) Strangely enough if I change the line back to what it was originally (ie PIDFILE=/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid) the problem remains solved.   :Confused: 

The default init.d script also cleans up the pid file automatically.

I'll reboot a few times and confirm.   :Smile: 

EDIT: Still working after a few reboots.

----------

